# personal h/o ductal in situ of breast



## rkennedy (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct dx.code for a personal history of ductal in situ of the breast??

Thanks!


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Jun 4, 2010)

Take a look at ICD-9 V10.3


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 4, 2010)

V10.3 is correct


----------

